# Patellar tendon Reconstruction



## kersnickky (Jun 6, 2017)

I need help coding a Patellar Tendon Reconstruction with Autograft and Quadricepsplasty.  Any help is appreciated.  Thanks


----------



## AlanPechacek (Jun 6, 2017)

Without more detail/information to work with, 27381 is for Patellar Tendon "Reconstruction," and includes either/or Fascial or Tendon Graft use.  "Quadricepsplasty" as such does not have its own CPT Code.  My best "guess" in your case is that the Patellar Tendon injury/tear/rupture was old/chronic, which allowed the quadriceps muscle to shorten over time so that your physician had to "lengthen" it so he could restore the proper length of the entire Extensor Mechanism and get the Patella in its proper position relative to the Femur/knee.  This is done by "releasing" the Quadriceps tendon and muscle from the Patella.  Then after the Patellar Tendon reconstruction is done, and the Patella is in the right alignment/place, the Quadriceps muscle and tendon are then "repaired" back to the Patella in a lengthened position.  I would suggest using 27559: Unlisted procedure, knee, and pair it with 27386: Secondary reconstruction of the Quadriceps, which includes the use of a graft if done.  Send the Op Report for documentation support.

I realize this is complicated, but I tried to make it as straight forward as possible.  You may want to review this with your physician too.

Respectfully submitted, Alan Pechacek, M.D.
icd10orthocoder.com


----------

